# Dawg's Almond Butter



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2013)

We came home from Costco the other day with a bunch of nuts, including DH.  I really liked the way this turned out.  

Amounts are approximate.

Put in food processor:
2 C or so whole almonds

Process for a few minutes, then turn off FP, process again.  Repeat.  A lot.  You can burn out your FP if you don't let it rest.  Add

2 T coconut oil

Process some more, turning off for a few minutes to cool off.

Couple squirts of agave syrup

Process more, turning off to let rest, until the butter is smooth and creamy.

I poured this into a pint jar and refrigerated it.  I nuked the jar for 30 seconds, and it was spreadable.  The coconut oil makes it solid when cold.

The recipes I looked up called for different techniques, including no oil or sweetener, or stirring them in at the end, but this worked for me.  Really nice with some good jam.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 13, 2013)

Good thing you remembered to retrieve DH from the sampler stations.  I wonder if this is in the Peanut butter type family or in the Almond Paste type family. 

Either way, try this. Split open a pitted date. Pipe in some almond butter , i have used almond paste. On the top put a whole plain or smoked almond ( the kind from a can). Make a plateful and perhaps a 2nd plate to share.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 13, 2013)

Sounds good, Whiska!  Thanks!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing DL


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 14, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> We came home from Costco the other day with a bunch of nuts, including DH.  I really liked the way this turned out.
> 
> Amounts are approximate.
> 
> ...


I'll have to try this soon!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 14, 2013)

Barbara L said:


> I'll have to try this soon!



Thanks Barbara!  We really like it!


----------

